# Newbe



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 19, 2010)

http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...eard2009054.jpg

Wow Hi, I am new and it has taken me a while to figure out how to maneuver in this form. I hope I got my picture of my young mini heard on here right?

Anywho... I am in Missouri and have fallen head over heels in love with the mins! I still love my big guys too. Nor could I have just one pringle lol so... my one min in 2006 has become 5.

Yes I dye them for real for the children love it and think they really come in blue, purple and etc.

Also I am the Vice President for the Gateway Miniature Horse Club. Thank you Mrs Gosseling for the founder of the club and owning the SMALLEST Miniature in the world Thumbalina.

Hello and glad to see a terrific sight,

Dez


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome,nice little herd you have




.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome from the nx state over!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 19, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]Hello and welcome to the forum....[/SIZE]_


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome from Illinois. I was wondering when the Gateway club was going to get underway. I asked for information about it over a year ago and it was still in the process of forming. Good to know its there.


----------



## Charley (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from the mountains in Northern Georgia.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Dez, I"m from Lebanon, Mo not to far from you. Welcome. Nice to see another club get started. If you get any shows this season I may join you, Keep me posted OK. TJ


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome from north Mississippi! Love the horses! I use to color the "hair" of my Japanese silky chickens. They were so sweet and we were able to tell them apart. You've come to a great place with lots of wonderful people on board!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

Taylor Jo said:


> Hi Dez, I"m from Lebanon, Mo not to far from you. Welcome. Nice to see another club get started. If you get any shows this season I may join you, Keep me posted OK. TJ


Hi, I hope this club will do well it has young blood in it. I am hoping to eventually move to Licking Mo my parents have a farm there. I think that is close 2 you? Also my best-friend move back here from Florida and opened a horse equestrian center, Hay Burner Ranch in Camdenton. Her husband is trying to open a veterinarian clinic also maybe next year, His name is DVM Barry Leek. He is working at Springfield vet clinic & Osage clinic. They also bought about a dozen of of Thousand Oaks Farms Minis! I do go 2 Camendton alot.

I'll keep You posted about the club they should have a meeting in Rolla soon


----------



## REO (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Hello and welcome,nice little herd you have
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi, thanks, nice to meet you, I like your quote


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

minie812 said:


> Welcome from the nx state over!


Hi,Thanks, I hope to show in your state since it is close. As I see there are no AMHRA shows here? only AMHR"s???


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

Allure Ranch said:


> _[SIZE=12pt]Hello and welcome to the forum....[/SIZE]_


Hello, & thank you


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

NoddalottaFarm said:


> Welcome from Illinois. I was wondering when the Gateway club was going to get underway. I asked for information about it over a year ago and it was still in the process of forming. Good to know its there.


Thank you. They had a show in Camdenton MO aka Lake of the Ozarks it had a great turn out. I am sorry you did not receive any information. If you are still interested I will be more than happy to make sure you receive it.

Let me know,

Desiree'


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

Charley said:


> Welcome to the forum from the mountains in Northern Georgia.


Thank you, what a view in gorgeous state you must have! The peach state?

Dez


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

bluetaterbaby said:


> Hello and welcome from north Mississippi! Love the horses! I use to color the "hair" of my Japanese silky chickens. They were so sweet and we were able to tell them apart. You've come to a great place with lots of wonderful people on board!
> God bless,
> 
> Joan


Thank you, Joan from Mississippi! I am definitely going to look those Japanese chick's up.

God Bless you also,

Dez


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

REO said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you, I like your painted minis a lot!

Desiree


----------



## Reble (Jan 20, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]FROM ONTARIO CANADA[/SIZE]

I have seen a couple of videos of Thumbelina, do you know how she is doing?

Nice that Thumbelina's owner started a horse club


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 20, 2010)

Reble said:


> [SIZE=14pt]FROM ONTARIO CANADA[/SIZE]
> I have seen a couple of videos of Thumbelina, do you know how she is doing?
> 
> Nice that Thumbelina's owner started a horse club


I have groomed her for Disney is thinking about making a movie about Thumbelina. I did it with very little clipping all thinning shears and combs attached to the blades. She is doing quite well thanks for asking. Her owner takes all the money she makes marketing Thumbelina to Make a Wish. She pays for Thumbelina to go to all 48 states visiting children hospitals.

I can not tell you what a generous person she is It is very sad to see all the sick children but when they see that little itsy-bitsy horse they forget their pain for a while. She has a web site under Goose Creek Farms


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 20, 2010)

HI



Welcome to the forum, from Wisconsin. I have seen Thumbelina on Tv a few times, its good to hear she is doing good.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 20, 2010)

you dye your horses?

welcome to the forum


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 20, 2010)

welcome to LB from Southern Maryland


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome

Very nice gang you got


----------



## sundancer (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello From Maine





Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome from Sharpsburg MD

Cute little herd you have. May have to try the dye for Easter.


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Welcome from Sharpsburg MD
> Cute little herd you have. May have to try the dye for Easter.


Thank you, Sharpsburg Md, Here are a couple of photos of my dyed minis. I did this with lots of food coloring and hair spray color. The purple is with manic panic. I found that this lasts quit awhile so I would not do it on a horse you plan to show

Dez

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...eel42409029.jpg

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...eel42409030.jpg


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

MiniaturePrincess429 said:


> you dye your horses?welcome to the forum


 Hi, I dye them 4 kiddie parties. Usually with food coloring.Dez

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...eel42409029.jpg

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...eel42409030.jpg


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, from Wisconsin. I have seen Thumbelina on Tv a few times, its good to hear she is doing good.


Hi, Thank you.

I love what that woman does with Thumbelina, She markets that tiny mare out and all the proceeds go to Make A Wish Foundation 4 the children.

Dez


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

topnotchminis said:


> Welcome!


Thank U,

Dez


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> welcome to LB from Southern Maryland


Thank you S. Maryland, I like LIKE your BUCKSKIN!

Dez


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

eagles ring farm said:


> Welcome
> Very nice gang you got


Hello thank you Lori,

I just can not get over how intelligent they R. I brush them and ask them to smile and pick up their lip numerous times,

I have a couple that give me a big cheese grin when they see me coming with the brush.

Nice 2 meet U,

Dez


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 23, 2010)

sundancer said:


> Hello From Maine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Julie from Main at Victory Pass Stable,

Desiree'


----------

